# 7" Rimless Aqua Jar! New Photos last page.



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey all, enjoy!

























Tank: 7x7x8" Cylinder Vase
Light: DIY Multi Color LEDs about 5watts
Flow: None
Heater: None, ambient room temp is 24°c 
Substrate: Organic dirt, black sand, Cermaic Pebbles

Whats in the tank?
Dwarf Hair Grass
Bazilian Pennywort
Moneywort
Dwarf Sagittaria
Some Red Plant, crypt I think.
Rotala Rotundifolia 
Glosso

Any help from people with "like wise" builds would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Some rotala rountifolia around the center or backdrop would look pretty nice


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

NeonFlux said:


> Some rotala rountifolia around the center or backdrop would look pretty nice


Thanks, I actually have some rotala rountifolia here. So background this is going, maybe I can get its reds to come out


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a list of plants I do have already:

Dwarf Hygrophila
Tiawan Moss
Dwarf Hair Grass
Unknown Phothos
Bleheri Sword
Bazilian Pennywort
Blyxa
Dwarf Sagittaria
Amublia
Rotala Rotundifolia 
Ludwigia repens
and 14 other species that have no ID yet.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

None els wants to leave input? Hmmmm!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Dwarf hairgrass would be a pretty cool foreground for a grass-lawn look.  Blyxa would be as well. Combine the two on the foreground; it would look awesome, in my opinion. You should tie up your taiwan moss to a small driftwood stump on the center of your scape to create a tree-look.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

I may be able to aquire a nice peice of driftwood for this tank and more hair grass 
I like your ideas NoenFlux also... Only now windering if a uplift tube for air bubbles and flow would be good. or if just the air bubbler would be enough...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

is Rotala Rotundifolia a background plant?


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it would look nice as a background plant.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

boxboy said:


> is Rotala Rotundifolia a background plant?


Thanks, Think I will do just that, tall in the back n short in the front


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Just planted this thing, was tired of waiting...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

So far I LOvE the cermaic pebbles, does not cloud the water or anything.
Building a uplift tube/filter so this tank can have a sleek filter and better water flow.
I hope the seeds that are planted are actually HC because that would look great carpeted...

what speices of Rasborias are the smallest? I would love to add 3 tiny fish to this and 1 cherry shrimp, no snails If I can help it.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find a like wise substrate??
This is what I have









I got it from a shop online, however I think its possable to find the same stuff else where alot cheaper.
If anyone has ideas, I wanna read about it.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

So this thread is not very intresting, to me at least... What can I do to spice things up in the tank orbin this thread. ?? Random Ideas welcome.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

More pictures!! Lol


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Disher said:


> More pictures!! Lol











I will work in more, cause there is not much in here at the moment.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Is it really cermanic pebbles?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

h4n said:


> Is it really cermanic pebbles?


Im pretty sure yes, I smashed some with a hammer...
Altho, it looks alot like Fluval Stratium substrate, I got it from ebay and the seller is cluelesss lol Its looks good and I like it so far, its only a cap tho. I have organic soil, then sand, then pebbles.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

interesting, just looked it up.

is it seriously .33lb per order? lol


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

h4n said:


> interesting, just looked it up.
> 
> is it seriously .33lb per order? lol


Yup! $5.00 for basicly a cup of substrate... Hence why I wanna find it some other place lol
Fluval Stratium looks like the best bet, this is a tester tank to see how well this stuff would work in a 40b tank...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya you guys in Canada got different stuff.

Just find active substrate.

I think Netlea substrate is a good one if i rememebr correctly.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

h4n said:


> Ya you guys in Canada got different stuff.
> 
> Just find active substrate.
> 
> I think Netlea substrate is a good one if i rememebr correctly.


I know lol Sometimes I hate the options for substrate in Canada...
What else should I do with this tank? Shrimps, fish ect.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Just changed the lighting to be more sutable for a low light tank.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get Dwarf Cherry shrimps?


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

That substrate looks like biological filter media. Maybe that's why it's so expensive and only sold in small quantities.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Disher said:


> That substrate looks like biological filter media. Maybe that's why it's so expensive and only sold in small quantities.


I also thought this also, any idea as to where to find some ?


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Any aquatic retailer would have some version of it. Eheim makes ceramic balls similar to those but are a lighter color. You could also check hydroponic stores.


----------



## yashmack (May 20, 2013)

boxboy said:


> Im pretty sure yes, I smashed some with a hammer...
> Altho, it looks alot like Fluval Stratium substrate, I got it from ebay and the seller is cluelesss lol Its looks good and I like it so far, its only a cap tho. I have organic soil, then sand, then pebbles.


ive sent multiple emails about that same substrate and they are truly clueless, lol
how much did you buy and how much volume could you fill with it?


----------



## yashmack (May 20, 2013)

Disher said:


> Any aquatic retailer would have some version of it. Eheim makes ceramic balls similar to those but are a lighter color. You could also check hydroponic stores.


i have yet to find anyone with the balls this size, most are twice to 4 times as large as what this substrate it
these ceramic balls are around 2mm


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

yashmack said:


> ive sent multiple emails about that same substrate and they are truly clueless, lol
> how much did you buy and how much volume could you fill with it?


I agree with ya about this lol and $5.00 got roughly a regular siz measuring cup full, thats it... Anyones best bet is to just get Fluval Stratium Substrate, looks almost excatly the same and costs wayyyyyy less then this sruff...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

I have noticed that there are some leaves on the Dwarf Sag that are going "clear" 
I thought that dwarf sag was a lowish light plant???
The NPK+M did arrive and I have started dosing 0.5ml of each bottle, I hope that this allows things to bounch back quickly. Also, what happens when dosing EI methoed when you have low/med lighting, can this cause alega blooms ect? I do want to grab one Ghost shrimp as to eat excess alega but not sure if that would work....


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Can anyone provided a postive ID on any of the plants in this tank?


----------



## yashmack (May 20, 2013)

boxboy said:


> I agree with ya about this lol and $5.00 got roughly a regular siz measuring cup full, thats it... Anyones best bet is to just get Fluval Stratium Substrate, looks almost excatly the same and costs wayyyyyy less then this sruff...


thats exactly what I was afraid of
so whats in the bowl is about how much you bought or was there any left over?
at that price stratum might be about the same price...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

yashmack said:


> thats exactly what I was afraid of
> so whats in the bowl is about how much you bought or was there any left over?
> at that price stratum might be about the same price...


No nothing left over.. I believe that the fluval stuff around here is something like $20ish for 9Liters or something like that....


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Soooo, this morning I woke up to this:


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Unlucky... Sorry to see that! It could have been worse though, the bottom could've split open on you. Do you have a back up jar? What's your plan going forward with this?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Disher said:


> Unlucky... Sorry to see that! It could have been worse though, the bottom could've split open on you. Do you have a back up jar? What's your plan going forward with this?


Thanks Disher

[censored][censored][censored][censored] happens right lol I do have a 7x7x8" vase here excatly the same just 1" thiner, everything got tossed into the backup vase and its still clearing up some, soil is a pain when mixed in with sand and pebbles. Now it looks like a jungle in there. I plan to keep this going untill plants look like they need help or something. Maybe I can grab from fluval substrate and use that... who knows. I will just keep an eye.on things.
Photos when vase clears.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Everything has rebounded pretty great 









Just added 1 Ghost Shrimp today, so far so goood!
Tomorrow will be adding some glosso.

Any suggestions about this vase?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Will at least get some better photos up. because the water does not look dirty in real life, just the glair from the leds playing tricks on my camera phone.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

The shrimp molted last night and is more active today...
Should I leave the molt in or out?


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I read it's best to leave the molt in so they can eat it.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Menace said:


> I read it's best to leave the molt in so they can eat it.


Thanks!


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I recently started a shrimp jar myself and it has some plants in it as well. I keep it on the bathroom vanity so it only gets light when the bathroom light is on (interior room) but I noticed some film on the top. Do you experience anything like this and if you do what do you recommend to prevent it?

Thanks.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Menace said:


> I recently started a shrimp jar myself and it has some plants in it as well. I keep it on the bathroom vanity so it only gets light when the bathroom light is on (interior room) but I noticed some film on the top. Do you experience anything like this and if you do what do you recommend to prevent it?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I get a nasty film on top also... I did use an airline+small air pump to correct this.problem and it works, but I did not like the tube hanging our the vase lol

So now I dont do anything about, every two/three days I use a small cup and do a water change. Works pretty well... Besides, that film probably keep more Co2 gasses inside the vase at night so that in the morning the plants can use up the Co2... Great for plants, but not much els...

I highly reccomend using a light on your vase because if you only give it light sometimes, likely plants will suffer.. Im sure you can find 1 small led someplace? or a small desk lamp with a spiral bulb...


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

boxboy said:


> Yes, I get a nasty film on top also... I did use an airline+small air pump to correct this.problem and it works, but I did not like the tube hanging our the vase lol
> 
> So now I dont do anything about, every two/three days I use a small cup and do a water change. Works pretty well... Besides, that film probably keep more Co2 gasses inside the vase at night so that in the morning the plants can use up the Co2... Great for plants, but not much els...
> 
> I highly reccomend using a light on your vase because if you only give it light sometimes, likely plants will suffer.. Im sure you can find 1 small led someplace? or a small desk lamp with a spiral bulb...


Happy to hear it's not isolated to just myself. Yes I do plan on getting some kind of light but due to where I have the jar situated I have to find the _Right_ light. IE Something inexpensive but won't look tacky and still provide sufficient light.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Menace said:


> Happy to hear it's not isolated to just myself. Yes I do plan on getting some kind of light but due to where I have the jar situated I have to find the _Right_ light. IE Something inexpensive but won't look tacky and still provide sufficient light.


You should post a photo of your vase, someone I bet has a good idea for lighting...
How many Gallons or Oz is it? Maybe try 1pcs 3w led strip depending on the size..
Look at the led strip I made for this vase, its sleek and low profile.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Today I found about 100+ mini white thin worms on the glass of my Vase tank. 
They dont have triangle shaped heads, but They look excatly like micro worms.
Too small/thin to take a photo... I dont actually feed this tank since I moved the shrimp into the 10gal.

Any one know what these might be???


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Did a trimming today, some of the plants had grown out of the water and dryed out.
So its chopped back, did a water change and dosed NPK.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------

